# Jody Sasaki Kenpo demonstration



## KenpoVzla (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's Jody Sasaki's Self Defense demonstration at the 2004 US Open.

Part 1






Part 2






Enjoy. And PLEASE comment! (It's the point of this)


----------



## still learning (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello, Great stuffs..great demo!!  "Thank-you for sharing the video clips!"

Our school is a Kempo one...love the many fast strikes of the Kempo systems. ..........Aloha


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jul 16, 2006)

Aloha!

Thanks for letting me know that you liked it. I will try to upload more kenpo videos soon.

Jose Garcia


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2006)

I liked it   BUT
Any self defence demo where the attackers stand and wait for the defendor to finish one person befor they attack is just not real
also anyon being beat upon ( the attacker in the 2nd link ) is not going to just stand thee and let someone pound on him he willraise his hands or move out of the attack range


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Any self defence demo where the attackers stand and wait for the defendor to finish one person befor they attack is just not real
> also anyon being beat upon ( the attacker in the 2nd link ) is not going to just stand thee and let someone pound on him he willraise his hands or move out of the attack range



I noticed these two points also. It looked to me like he flipped his stick in the air at one point too! Was it meant to be realistic self-defense, or just a general demo?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 16, 2006)

If this is supposed to be at all realistic, and not just theatrical demo, then i'd say it is complete crap.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jul 16, 2006)

It's not supposed to be realistic. It's a demonstration of different strikes and how they could be executed, but not meant as a realistic demonstration.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 17, 2006)

KenpoVzla said:
			
		

> It's not supposed to be realistic. It's a demonstration of different strikes and how they could be executed, but not meant as a realistic demonstration.


 
Fair enough.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 17, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> If this is supposed to be at all realistic, and not just theatrical demo, then i'd say it is complete crap.


 
Not complete crap, you CAN actually hit someone with a stick. See? realism, lol.

It was pretty sloppy from a realism standpoint but for sheer entertainment and a demo it was great.


----------



## johnny3443 (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked them, Thanks. -john


----------

